# Farmers only.com



## somedevildawg

I don't know if y'all get these stupid ass commercials in other parts of the country......maybe it's just here in the Deep South that we have a whole heap of folks that can't find a date(other than their sis). I guess they'se really a lot of money in the dating business....kinda portrays farmers in a weird way, but to each his/her own I guess....I'm sick of them, and lottery commercials....but that's for another thread


----------



## SwingOak

One time I was picking up take out dinner at a really nice restaurant my wife & I were regulars at. While waiting at the bar for the food a woman I hadn't seen there before asked me, "Are you on match?".

I looked at her with what I'm sure was a slightly confused expression and said, "I'm sorry, I don't know what that is."

"Match.com," she replied. "It's a dating website."

"Well that explains why I haven't heard of it then, my wife won't let me date."


----------



## deadmoose

Sounds like you missed out on a possible date there... Good thing for u and the wife.


----------



## Nitram

Yes I tried farmers only...all it did was confirm my picker is broken. Yes I said Picker.


----------



## TJH

Dittos Dawg, all that and lady hygene products being shown at supper time. Just for grins I looked on ourtime.com, once (told the wife I was going to, just had to see) let me tell you there is a REASON a lot of women are single. I got scared and clicked X.


----------



## JD3430

Yeah we have the farmers only dating ads here, too. Even in the liberal mid Atlantic area. 
They do portray us in kind of strange ways.

I'm really sick of the Cialis ads.


----------



## azmike

My oldest son is an Army vet with several Afgan tours. As a 30 something guy in a rural area between deployments he checked out the farmersonly dating deal. He ended up being referred to one of his college teachers while he was working on his degree! He laughed it off. Don't be so quick to judge!


----------



## CRE10

Tinder is free and fun. I've snagged some Grade A trophies off Tinder.


----------



## mlappin

Getting tired of most if not all the drug commercials, some of the side effects are far worse than the disease.


----------



## PaMike

I don't watch TV. Problem solved. I had some spare time on Sunday so I laid on the floor, half played with the kids, and half slept...

I can only imagine the girls on farmers only. Probably a bunch of crazy horse nut girls looking for a boyfriend that can bale her hay for her (literally!)

.


----------



## SVFHAY

We don't get the commercials here.

Twenty something farmer friend of mine, goofy looking as any other farmer/ milk hauler, got on this site a few years back. He met young attractive lady from Seattle or some such place. She was a pre-med student going to school in New York city and had zero experience with agriculture or country living, got on the site on a dare. One thing led to another and she dropped out of school and moved in to his house trailer on the farm. Didn't share this news with her family. A few months pass. Then a visit from a private detective, then a visit from the state police to prove she was there of her own free will. Then a visit from the concerned parents. Next a happy healthy baby. Marriage coming. Ahhh the power of the internet.


----------



## panhandle9400

Some commercials will insult the intelligence . imO .............. I met my wife on the internet , she was or is a island girl, except now she is in a sea of grass . and farmland. I have never been as happy and content as I am with her . I swore off white western women years ago . She loves it in the middle of nowhere. Lot of scammers out there so beware .................


----------



## Vol

SVFHAY said:


> We don't get the commercials here.
> 
> Twenty something farmer friend of mine, goofy looking as any other farmer/ milk hauler, got on this site a few years back. He met young attractive lady from Seattle or some such place. She was a pre-med student going to school in New York city and had zero experience with agriculture or country living, got on the site on a dare. One thing led to another and she dropped out of school and moved in to his house trailer on the farm. Didn't share this news with her family. A few months pass. Then a visit from a private detective, then a visit from the state police to prove she was there of her own free will. Then a visit from the concerned parents. Next a happy healthy baby. Marriage coming. Ahhh the power of the internet.


Commercials?? Heck fire who needs commercials when you can create soap operas.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline

I don't watch much tv at all be we do get the farmersonly commercials......it does kind of portray farmers in a weird way which I dislike. What I hate more than anything is when I get asked if I have a girlfriend and I say no and people reply, your a farmer right?......you need to get on that farmers only......umm yeah, I don't think so. Couple years ago when the commercials first started coming on I checked out the site just to see what is was all about......to say the least I sure didnt care to take another look. From what I saw 99.9% of the girls on that site were not farmers......most were the wild ******* type that wants to run around in a jacked up truck getting drunk and going mud slinging. No need to get on the computer to hook up with that type because that describes most of the girls around here. I suppose that is why I'm single.


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol, that sounds like the lyrics to a country song Hayden....


----------



## snowball

TJH said:


> Just for grins I looked on ourtime.com, once (told the wife I was going to, just had to see) let me tell you there is a REASON a lot of women are single. I got scared and clicked X.


Again I say:::::::" Beauty is only a 6 pack and a light switch away "


----------



## CRE10

panhandle9400 said:


> Some commercials will insult the intelligence . imO .............. I met my wife on the internet , she was or is a island girl, except now she is in a sea of grass . and farmland. I have never been as happy and content as I am with her . I swore off white western women years ago . She loves it in the middle of nowhere. Lot of scammers out there so beware .................


My friend in Kentucky is the definition of backwoods hillbilly and he snagged a beautiful girl from Russia off the internet. I figured she would be in shock around him and in his environment, but 3 plus years later she's still here and happy!


----------



## snowball

Here's my thoughts on that dating site .... #1... single woman look for a... Man or Land ? :wub: Money :wub: ? House :wub: ? horses or cows :huh: ? Checkbook :wub: ? Free Ride :wub: :wub: ? or #2...... ALL OF THE ABOVE....... I bet when hard up women sign's on to that web site the only thing they see are $$ signs in the eyes of their new found love....LOL.......... Call me OLD SCHOOL but the day comes when I would have to pay a web site to find me a gold digging women. I would know my dating days were over.. Cause when I was young and dumb .. I had no problems finding women that liked to spend my $$$ .. I sure as hell don't need to pay a web site to do that for me


----------



## Nitram

Snow you hit it on the head... There are exceptions I'm sure but I don't have the time or money to sort them out.


----------



## snowball

IDK .. I have been out of the dating deal for 20 yrs and I know things have changed , But Seriously.. does a person really think they can find their soulmate on a web site... don't get me wrong website are great.. for some things .... like Haytalk.. we all talk and share info and comments.. but we all have some things in common and aren't look'n to get hitched either.... Like FC said most of them on there won't know a tractor from a bale wagon .. they just want to have fun drink'n and 4 wheel'n and wast'n your time and money.. I'am sure there are a few good hearted people on there that are hopeless romantics, But what I have found the biggest complaint when dating a farmer is .. the lack of free time most have and the lack of steady income... it takes a special person to be married into the farm life I think the website probably had great intentions when it was started, but when you start running stupid adds during prime time TV and make it sound like if your a farmer there is NO possible way you get a date in Po-dunck USA with out their help well then the only thing the web site has in common with a real farmer is the BS they are try'n to sell the poor lonely single desperate person that just got done plowing the back 40, and slopping the hogs, and gathering eggs from their free range chickens.. that just drove their rusty old 1968 chevy pickup up to the wide spot in the road bar where the bar owner is blowing the dust off a half warm bottle of beer... What the heck is wrong with that picture ??? I've had some of my best times in bars like that... meet some great people in there too.. and had some mad BF's and Husbands come looking for me in places like that also......  Really PO's me the way they portray farmers on there...


----------



## mlappin

CRE10 said:


> My friend in Kentucky is the definition of backwoods hillbilly and he snagged a beautiful girl from Russia off the internet. I figured she would be in shock around him and in his environment, but 3 plus years later she's still here and happy!


Just had a friend bring his new girlfriend/fiancé from the Philippines over. Seems like a nice enough young lady, not much to her though, first good winter and she'll be froze clear thru.

Can't remember who, but someone local snagged themselves a lady doctor from somewhere, she paid her own way over and covers all her own expensive's while living here.

Always tell my uncle (the one that chases the young ones but has seemed to run out of enough stamina to actually catch em) that he needs to take a trip with us to the UK, the young ones over there seem to like the old goats.


----------



## Nitram

When do we leave? Lol


----------



## CRE10

There's good and bad people on the internet just like in bars. At least online you can talk to them and screen them a little more than a random girl in a bar or somewhere else. You usually have a more in depth conversation with someone online than you would on a first date at a bar.

I'm 31 and not really looking for a wife so I just have fun on Tinder. There are some freaks on there, but also some very nice genuine ladies. There aren't many farm type girls on there, but if I wanted someone that was just like me and had all my same interests then I may as well just date guys   Even the city girls are receptive to the country. I had a Tinder girl this spring come out and find me a bunch of mushrooms on my land.

I've met nurses, secretaries, a dentist, a doctor, an army girl, and even a crazy horse girl. Right now I've seen a doctor 3 times and she's pretty fun. She's half Kansan and half Persian


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

PaMike said:


> I don't watch TV. Problem solved. I had some spare time on Sunday so I laid on the floor, half played with the kids, and half slept...
> I can only imagine the girls on farmers only. Probably a bunch of crazy horse nut girls looking for a boyfriend that can bale her hay for her (literally!)
> .


Mike, my thoughts exactly! those gals sitting on them bar stools with their short skirts & boots makes ya kinda wonder!  :lol:


----------



## Vol

mlappin said:


> he needs to take a trip with us to the UK, the young ones over there seem to like the old goats.


They like the old billies money....

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

snowball said:


> Here's my thoughts on that dating site .... #1... single woman look for a... Man or Land ? :wub: Money :wub: ? House :wub: ? horses or cows :huh: ? Checkbook :wub: ? Free Ride :wub: :wub: ? or #2...... ALL OF THE ABOVE....... I bet when hard up women sign's on to that web site the only thing they see are $$ signs in the eyes of their new found love....LOL.......... Call me OLD SCHOOL but the day comes when I would have to pay a web site to find me a gold digging women. I would know my dating days were over.. Cause when I was young and dumb .. I had no problems finding women that liked to spend my $$$ .. I sure as hell don't need to pay a web site to do that for me


I know I'm going to ruffle some feathers here, but sitting behind a keyboard looking for women is pretty weak. 
Part of the courting process dating back to the beginning on mankind was getting off your ass, taking a shower, dressing in some decent clothes and doing some good old fashioned socializing. Sticking your neck out, growing a pair, walking across the room and starting a conversation with someone who looks good to you. It takes courage. 
I can make myself look like Brad Pitt on the Internet, but when you meet me in person, I'm just,..well... I'm just me. Seen way too many local women on the Internet portray themselves as sexy, but I know they're not. Kind of get a chuckle out of the 40-50 yr old Cougars around here...
Seen enough and read enough BS on the Internet to know that women looking for men on the Internet have social anxiety issues. Those issues will create problems later on in marriage when the tough times hit. Internet won't help you with money, kids or bedroom issues. They have to be worked out face to face.
On the positive side, I do think it's good for guys in po-dunkville. I admit, there's not a lot of "inventory" in their areas. 
I could get remarried tomorrow where I live. There's probably more available women than ever and they have no problems letting you know it. Lots of cleavage, high heels and toned bodies working hard for attention.


----------



## BWfarms

I had to see if my suspicions were correct. 98% of the girls were fake profiles, girls that loved hay burners and dreamed of having their own stable, or just plumb nasty. There were a few lookers that claimed they had experience. I was hoping to see a good cook, decent mechanic, calf roper, fence builder, and good looker... I finally found 'THE ONE', I looked in a mirror.


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> They like the old billies money....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yup, hard enough to find a good job over there so it may take decades to work your way up to where your actually making a comfortable living.


----------



## deadmoose

Hmmm... seems simple enough. If you are not a fan, do not join or creep there. And fast forward the commercials. Not really seeing the issue.

Last I checked they aren't obtaining information from the usda to target single or married farmers. Someone's idea to make a buck.

Don't like it? Don't buy it! If someone else chooses to, good for them.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Yeah I get the line "You don't have to be lonely with farmersonly .com" from friends. Sorry im too busy or maybe its my standards are too high


----------



## CRE10

If you don't like farmersonly there's always blackpeoplemeet, christianmngle, ourtime, and even one for Jewish people. Talk about variety!


----------



## Thorim

CRE10 said:


> If you don't like farmersonly there's always blackpeoplemeet, christianmngle, ourtime, and even one for Jewish people. Talk about variety!


They say variety is the spice of life....... personally I like my food bland so lmao j/k


----------



## JD3430

Hey, how about conservativesingles.com.


----------



## CRE10

JD3430 said:


> Hey, how about conservativesingles.com.


Better secure that domain and you are on your way to making your first million!


----------



## Mike120

mlappin said:


> Yup, hard enough to find a good job over there so it may take decades to work your way up to where your actually making a comfortable living.


My daughter went to college there and got a degree in "horsey business". Sadly the job expectations of her classmates, after graduating, was to work as a groom. She came back here and was running the largest barn in Houston at 23. The European economy is very class-structured, littered with barriers-to-entry, and protectionism. Greece is the worst and is currently paying the price, but there are a lot of other countries there that aren't far behind. The unemployment rate for the young is typically very high.


----------



## ARD Farm

Interestingly, I had a 'horsey gal offer me some ******* in trade for a load of hay. I passed. Thats worse than a no pay horsey gal.....

Amazing what a load of hay can do for an ugly person like me.....


----------



## Bgriffin856

ARD Farm said:


> Interestingly, I had a 'horsey gal offer me some ******* in trade for a load of hay. I passed. Thats worse than a no pay horsey gal.....
> 
> Amazing what a load of hay can do for an ugly person like me.....


I imagine that wasn't her first time offering that type of payment


----------



## luke strawwalker

I met my wife online... met most all my girlfriends online, matter of fact. I was painfully shy, the point I couldn't hardly talk to ANYBODY, let alone girls/women... Being able to 'break the ice' on the computer was a Godsend for someone like me...

I met a lot of interesting girls... I had girlfriends in central and east Texas, Louisiana, North Carolina, New Jersey, Tennessee, and Iowa (although not all at the same time, thankfully! (though some might have "overlapped" a bit... LOL)

Most of them were "spoiled princesses" that were "14 going on 24"... IE they still had that "fairy-tale princess" view of life, you know, meet and sweep rich "prince charming" off his feet and get married, and be rich and live in a mansion and drive a fancy car and live happily ever after" type BS... No grounding in reality.
Some broke up with me, as too "embarrassing" to have a simple old farm-boy as a boyfriend, and I broke up with some who just didn't treat me right or I couldn't see it going anywhere (or having a lifetime of h3ll if it did!) Heck one I was even engaged to, and when she figured out I didn't want to "impress the right people" or live in a mansion and drive a Mercedes, well, those things were more important to her... (not that she'd likely ever have them-- she taught at a church school for a pittance barely enough for a two room apartment!)

Some I was really close to, loved, but wasn't "in love" if you know what I mean...

Finally found me a hardworking, down to Earth girl from Indiana that went to college in Tennessee and worked her way through college, taught school for a couple years, and went into management at a large upscale department store in the ritzy part of Nashville... had to go through a fistful of girls to find one with "her head screwed on straight" but BOY am I glad I did!!!

I COULD have ended up with someone like my mother; in which case I'd have probably gone to the barn and hanged myself... Still don't see how Dad puts up with her!

Anyway, we've been happily married since 2000... our anniversary is in a few days, matter of fact (Sept 2).

Don't knock it til you've tried it... we met on a Christian site, BTW... WAY before "Christian Mingle" and other such megasites... this was a small Church of Christ dating site, though I met some through other sites and even a Yahoo dating site one time... but that girl was REALLY off the wall-- working herself into an early grave to make extra money to put her little baby girl into all these beauty pageants... never saw the kid she worked so much overtime, to just blow it all on the several hundred to several thousand dollar entry fees on these beauty pageants, for her BABY daughter... (less than 2 years old IIRC). Didn't walk away from that one, I RAN... LOL

Being grounded and having a similar view of life and goals and things is FAR more important than how you met...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Bgriffin856




----------



## glasswrongsize

I thinks dating on the CB is one notch higher...at least you can tell if they SOUND pretty or nice...on the innerweb, I always picture some 400lb sweathog, cigarette hanging out of mouth with an ash ready to fall, and a voice like the bass singer of the Oak Ridge Boys' Elvira.  But seriously, sock-hops, barn dances, etc are a thing of the past and I wouldn't wanna meet the future Mrs Perfect in a bar...sooner or later she would sober up.

73, Mark


----------



## mlappin

glasswrongsize said:


> But seriously, sock-hops, barn dances, etc are a thing of the past and I wouldn't wanna meet the future Mrs Perfect in a bar...sooner or later she would sober up.
> 
> 73, Mark


Oh I don't know, I knew the wife before we ever went out as I was dating her neighbor, ran into her one night when a local bar had a band, her then "boyfriend" was being an ass, told her to dump his happy ass unless of course she actually liked being treated like chattel. The rest went down in infamy.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Well heck Mlappin, without even knowing you, I can determine the difference in our experiences&#8230; You're better lookin than I am! I look like I came in second place in a hatchet fight. Like I said "I wouldn't wanna meet the future Mrs Perfect in a bar...sooner or later she would sober up".
I've been happily-had for 10+ years, and I'm about to go broke keeping her drunk enough to put up with me. Good thing they ended prohibition before I reached the age of majority or I would be awful lonely&#8230;The old saying -"beauty is only a light switch away' goes both ways.
Seriously, I didn't mean it the way that I am afraid it was taken. I would never assume to judge anyone else's relationship or how they met. I did not mean to offend.
73, Mark


----------



## Thorim

First time I met my wife (was at a party at college) I told her I was going to marry her, she told me I was nuts, ten months later we were married, four grown children several grand kids and thirty five years later the Meat Loaf song Paradise by the Dashboard lights seems apropos:


----------



## JD3430

If one were to meet Meat Loaf in person and you were to show him respect, would one address him as "Mr. Loaf"?


----------



## Thorim

JD3430 said:


> If one were to meet Meat Loaf in person and you were to show him respect, would one address him as "Mr. Loaf"?


 Good question. Mr. Loaf sounds better then calling him Meat.


----------



## deadmoose

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ncaafb/rose-bowl-apologizes-for-stanfords-halftime-performance/ar-CCiYs3

PC prevails. When I heard about it I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Vol

deadmoose said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ncaafb/rose-bowl-apologizes-for-stanfords-halftime-performance/ar-CCiYs3
> 
> PC prevails. When I heard about it I thought it was hilarious.


What did Stanfords band do? I am not a fan of half time shows.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

kinda poked fun at Farmers and Farmers.com and Iowa, got all three in one swoop.....they're not a very good band so they have to be "trendy" or one of the other many adjectives that people use nowadays to describe idiotic behavior ......... Real bands don't have to do crap like that, they realize their place in the game


----------



## JD3430

They kind of remind me of the mummers parade here in Philadelphia. Sophomoric drunks that poke fun at the latest trends. I read the band was so obnoxious that they weren't allowed on the field during the season. 
Bizarre college, liberal paradise, great football team.


----------



## deadmoose

They played farmer's only jingle.


----------

